
Feds believe Russians hacked Florida election-systems vendor - dsr12
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/12/politics/florida-election-hack/index.html
======
0x07c0
"Several states have reported attempted scans of their computer systems".. I
don't find it likely that the Russians have mastered port scanning technology,
this bears all the hallmarks of the hacker 4chan!

Also, this is getting really ridicules..

------
supergirl
So if trump wins they will say russia changed the votes so clinton is actually
the winner. Neat plan.

